# Mortising Machine



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Picked up a tradesman mortising machine this weekend for $50.00, got the thing home and tried to use it, but it doesn't seem to be cutting the hole.

The motor and everything is working but I think the drill bit might be dull and not cutting, I know the square chisel is sharp and cuts (don't ask me how I know :blink; or maybe there is some setup required... Not sure.

Does anyone have any experiance with a mortising machine? Is there some kind of setup or something? Also anyone know where I might get some documentation for this machine?

Thanks
Danny


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Make sure that the cutting bit (inner drill bit) is slightly proud of the square hollow chisel. It must stick out a little and not rub. The cutting bit enters the wood first, removing most of the waste wood, and the hollow chisel trims the corners away. Cut overlaping squares to make your mortises.


----------

